# Alrighty, let's see the spots! (Appaloosas and pintaloosas)



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's the ones we have on the farm now, hopefully next year's foal crop will be loud with appaloosa and pintaloosa foals!

Gunsmoke'N Roses aka Axel, yearling bay varnish snowcap







LuckyCAcres Sky's Nighthawk aka Vader, grulla varnish blanket right now, but may shed to near leopard






On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle, aka Sky, black varnish near leopard overoloosa (sire to Vader)






Iles Little Lacey, aka Lacey, grulla varnish snowcap (dam to first two foals)






Hunt House Farms Chantilly Lace, aka Lexi, silver dapple pintaloosa


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is my one and only appy, let's see if I get this correct. She is a black mare with frosting and mottling.

She is a daughter of Love Me Tender and a granddaugther of Orion Light Vant Huttenest.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jun 27, 2007)

No matter how many times this thread comes up, I love looking at all the spots



: !

Here are ours.

"Soggy Bottom I Spot Trouble".











"Little Wee Bandito's Magical Merlin". (Still in his winter coat.)


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]Little Wee Klassic Showgirl[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=8pt]
37.75" AMHR Bay Leopard Granddaughter of C-Chief Proud Eagle -- 5 Generations of Leopard Behind Her
(daughter of "Merlin" above... she looks a lot like her daddy)[/SIZE]


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 27, 2007)

Here are a few shots of our Pintaloosa stallion Pine Creeks Wrangler... When we first got Wrangler, his spots didn't show as much, now he has more showing up on his face and his rear........

This was taken on a WINDY KS Day........











Last fall:


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 28, 2007)

This is Locettas Orion Fashion Perfection:


----------



## Jill (Jun 28, 2007)

You know, my 2yo stallion, *Erica's Gone and DunIT*, may qualify?

He is most obviously a grey-grullo. However, his dam is a silver-grey appaloosa and he is a grandson of the famous appy stallion, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, through her, as well as a grandson of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too through his sire... and through his dam a great-grandson of Egyptian King, so we see where they grey comes from



: .

DunIT has got a mottled / spotted private areas and he has gotten progressively mottled on his lips and muzzle. Tremendously more so this year than last year -- however, I understand mottling can be due to the grey gene as well as the appy one so I just don't know.

One day, he and Klassy will probably have a foal together and that may be interesting to see with their strong appy background. While I personally love grey horses, I do not know how I'd feel about a loud leopard foal with grey rings around her or his eyes!

*Erica's Gone and DunIT*2005 Grey-Grullo Stallion / AMHR National Top Ten in Halter / AMHA Halter Honor Roll / Multi Champion / Resident Super Star


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 28, 2007)

Spots?? I can do this one.

This is Bambi, my "outgrew his mini status" boy. Also my first "mini".






This is Kitty. Hard to tell on this photo, but she's spotting out this year. This lil girl has changed sooo much. She was registered as a sorrel; I bought her as a roan (that's her in my avatar) and look at her now. She's too fat. Never would have believed there was such a thing as a TOO easy keeper.






Here's Kaptain Krunch. A real puppy dog personality. But a puppy with an attitude.






And I love this photo of all my spotted guys (big and little).


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 28, 2007)

*sigh* I LOVE LOVE LOVE those leopard spots.. ThreeC and KSCowgirl LOVE your pintaloosas! Hopefully our pinto girls give us pintaloosas like that next year!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jun 28, 2007)

Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo






Little Wee Casino Royale






LHR Sizzlers Hollywood Dazzle and her foal sired by Monte, Coventry Lane's Hollywood Diva






Running Creeks Dots My Buckeroo


----------



## hairicane (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh I just love looking at all the spots on here! I love looking out in my pastures and seeing them full of spots too. Here are just a few of ours. These 2 are 2007 foals. Below is our midnight/Bart colt. Black with large blanket and tons of spots.






This is a half sister to colt above from Tical/Bart. She is a black fewspot/snowcap.

Mom is Tical a sorrel spotted appy.






below is Bart, a fewspot/snowcap and sire of the foals above, he sure looks nice trotting, to me at least



:






This is McCoy our tiny appy Sids Rebel son






This is Dottie on the left and she is huge now. We are still waiting for her to foal.






This is Gala and we are still waiting on her to foal this year, she is pictured with her 2006 filly sired by our Orion son Slate.




.

And here is Spotted Lady, yet another mare that is still due to foal in 2007.

she is pictured here with her 2006 blanketed appy colt.






We have a ton of pretty appys besides these check them out on our website-

www.hairicane.com


----------



## keely2682 (Jun 28, 2007)

i love spots too

as usual, hairicane, your appies are beautiful


----------



## Cara (Jun 28, 2007)

wow i really like little wee girl. very nice horses. appy is my fav


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 3, 2007)

My 32" 2 y/o stallion, C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti:






My 37" 3 y/o mare, Mini Magic's Sugar Baby (aka Sage, and she's a varnish appy):











And this isnt' a mini, but he's my 46" ish POA yearling colt (will be gelded this fall), Tough Rocket's Tiger (aka Skylar):


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jul 3, 2007)

Here are mine...

Westwind Farms Rollers Bonsai, 2003 AMHR stallion:






Mini Whinny Acres Silver Elayshun, 1986 AMHR Mare, hopefully in foal to Bonsai:






And Pegasus Farms Scats All Folks, 1994 AMHR Mare, also (hopefully) in foal to Bonsai:






Tracy


----------



## drk (Jul 3, 2007)

I love threads on Appy's :aktion033:

Here are some of mine !!!

My 30" Pure Falabella Stallion *TOYLAND TINO TRIX* (My Main Man) Or should I say (My Mane Man) :bgrin






31" Snowcap Junior Mare *BLUE CHIPS FORMAL ATTIRE MASTERPIECE*






31.5" Mare *TOYLAND PEEKABOO*






31" Pure Fabella Mare *TOYLAND CHARINA*






33.5" Junior Mare *SIX GEMS BABY TRINKET*






32.75" Fewspot Junior Mare *DANCING CLOUDS LEGACYS SNOW ANGEL*






*TINO & CHARINA * (bred for a 2008 foal) :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 4, 2007)

DRK I love your minis! Tino, Peekaboo and Trinket can come live with me!


----------



## drk (Jul 4, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> DRK I love your minis! Tino, Peekaboo and Trinket can come live with me!



Thank you :saludando: I love those appy's ALOT



:



:

The next time Tino is driving me crazy over the mares I'll be sure to send him your way...LOL

Diane


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 4, 2007)

Here is my first Mini- my stallion I had for years, Grays Smoke Signal






My mare Solitaire- not a very clear pic but she is covered also in little spots too






My main guy Renegade-






And Melody






Can't see all the color she is getting here, but this is Nutmeg..






This was one of my POA mares Joey Spot Me A Hundred






RJ Bond War Dance, a horse I had many years ago






Wow, dont know why some of those came out so small!! Guess I still dont get the sizing thing!

Here are a few more- Melody's 06 colt






Melody's 01 filly






And a colt I had in 2004....


----------

